# Best Ammo for Glock 19?



## MoBSix

After some research, I believe that I am going to buy a Glock 19 for concealed carry. The question now is, What is the best ammo for the shooting range? I am looking for good quality, but cheap, and easy on the weapon. Also, what would the best ammo for self/home defense and concealed carry? Price isn't an issue when it comes to my family's life, so what 2 choices would you suggest?


----------



## hundojoe

You should try a few different kinds of ammo [4-6] at least, every gun likes something different, what my gun likes yours my not shoot very well at all. Go to the range and see what feeds the best with no FTF or FTE and then what gives you the best groups. For self defense I like either Cor-Bon 115gr+p self defense JHP which are hot and fast or the Federal Hydra-Shok 124 gr JHP. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bisley

A Glock will probably shoot any ammo on the market, although unjacketed lead is not recommended, due to the polygonal rifling. Buy the cheap FMJ for practice, and just clean it occasionally. I clean after every range session, because that's the way I learned, but a Glock will continue to function for a long time without cleaning, so suit yourself.

As for self-defense ammo, you will get lots of opinions. Personally, I like 147 grain hollow points, in about any brand, because all of my 9mm's shoot to POA with them. Most folks seem to prefer 124 grain, because a few years ago, the 147 grain bullets were for carbines, and did not always expand properly with short barreled pistols. Lately, though, even the cheapest 147gr. JHPs expand well enough at the lower handgun velocities. Just buy any premium JHP ammo and you should be fine, if you like the way your gun shoots with it.


----------



## flieger67

I've put several brands of range-type ammo (American Eagle, Blazer Brass, PMC, Speer Lawman, Fiocchi) and even some 124-gr "NATO" rounds through my 19 without any problems. The only thing I've noticed is that the Winchester Whitebox rounds tend to be quite dirty, compared to the others. None of the ammo that I've shoot (probably close to a few thousand rounds) has produced any malfunctions. As has been pointed out, though, don't shoot lead bullets through a Glock barrel, due to issues with the polygonal rifling. Stick to FMJ and you should have no issues, especially if you keep the gun and mags clean.

For SD, I've been carrying Speer Gold Dot JHP in 115 gr. I've been considering some other options and will probably try some in the future.


----------



## recoilguy

Ammo for the range is all pretty cheap and all works pretty well. Fedral at Walmart is the cheapest and what most people looking for cheap flock too. For about 3 bucks a box more or .06 a round more I get the least expensive brass cased brand my LGS has. Buying ammo at a Walmart just grates against my grain.

For SD I use Critical Defense by Hornaday. Because I like them and they cycle very nicely through my gun. They are accurate and from the numbers I have seen seem to be more then adequate to stop someone if I ever have to use them. 

Good luck with the new weapon have fun and be safe!

RCG


----------



## hetzer

124-5 grn +P in any of the better brands. 115 +P would be next on my list. I carry Corbon on my time and my department issues Federal 147 HST. Nothing wrong with the 147 either I just like 124 +P better. The Glock will handle +P ammo with no problems.


----------



## FLAshooter

*Hst is top of the line stuff man....along with others too*

Federal 147 hst if i were you i would want to slow that round down a little and do some damage.. Completely awesome stuff and feeds reliably ...well with my glocks atleast..and a wilson


----------



## precisioncg

FLAshooter said:


> Federal 147 hst if i were you i would want to slow that round down a little and do some damage.. Completely awesome stuff and feeds reliably ...well with my glocks atleast..and a wilson


I use Speer's 124gr+p in my carry weapon. I believe thats what the NYPD uses in theirs. For the range, any FMJ 115gr will do.


----------



## Glock'd

Pow'R Ball +P 100gr a little pricey but I think worth it, checkout this video it's pretty cool YouTube - CORBON Pow'RBall Product Demonstration Video


----------



## sbc_pd10

All a matter of personal preference imo. Personally I hate WWB and pretty much anything Walmart sells ammo wise but thats just me. Any FMJ should function and shoot fairly well. I have just perosonally had bad experiences with WWB and American Eagle so will not shoot either one. If you are thinking of buying in bulk I could recommend you check out Georgia Arms Co. as they have some pretty good prices on new and factory refurb ammo. You can find them at most gun shows on the east coast as well.

For self defense, I personally like Winchester Ranger ammo but will admit with all the balistics tests I have seen I believe the Gold Dot performs best. Just too pricey for me.


----------

